# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  Greek Navy Anti Aircraft gun?

## Pinin

Hello, sorry to be in English, i don't know Greek.

I have got this photo via Axisforum Greek Artillery topic https://forum.axishistory.com/viewto...8435&start=105

Is the crew from Greek Navy and if so what information available about the gun, place , date ?

greek navy-.jpg

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> Hello, sorry to be in English, i don't know Greek.
> 
> I have got this photo via Axisforum Greek Artillery topic https://forum.axishistory.com/viewto...8435&start=105
> 
> Is the crew from Greek Navy and if so what information available about the gun, place , date ?
> 
> greek navy-.jpg


As far as I know the Hellenic Navy officers and p/o did not wear ties in the summer uniforms.

----------


## Pinin

> As far as I know the Hellenic Navy officers and p/o did not wear ties in the summer uniforms.



I have found a gun that has some solutions like the one in the picture: 75 mm Zenit-Meller, it is first picture here    http://www.jaegerplatoon.net/AA_GUNS3.htm

So far now and with your help i think this is not a picture of Greek Navy.

Thanks

----------


## ΒΙΚΤΩΡ ΧΙΩΤΗΣ

> I have found a gun that has some solutions like the one in the picture: 75 mm Zenit-Meller, it is first picture here    http://www.jaegerplatoon.net/AA_GUNS3.htm
> 
> So far now and with your help i think this is not a picture of Greek Navy.
> 
> Thanks


Τhis type of gun was not used by the HN.

----------

